# WMD



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Go to http://www.google.co.uk then type: weapons of mass destruction

Don't press Search!!

Next click the "I'm feeling lucky" button - read the error message carefully


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

class


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

didn't get an error message????


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

V.Good Prof. Liebstrum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

> didn't get an error message????


try this direct link
http://www.coxar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------

